# Questions about a few roads in western NC



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

Based on maps alone (Delorme topo atlas), I'm trying to cobble together some road rides in roughly the Asheville area. There's only so much you can tell from a map. At least in the Virginia atlas, a thin, solid line could indicate a nasty jeep trail as well as a nicely paved surface. So, I'd appreciate any bits of info you can supply. 

(1) 197, roughly between Asheville (more like Weaverville, Mars Hill) and Burnsville. This is shown in a dotted line in the atlas, supposedly indicating "unimproved road", where it crosses a fairly big gap, just west of Mitchell. I don't mind your average, decently maintained dirt road, but I want to avoid anything that turns into an extreme jeep trail, especially over a lengthy climb/decent like this. Ever been on this road?

(2) A road that descends from the Parkway at Craggy Gardens. It goes North down the Blue Ridge, shown in a thin line, and quite "squiggly." Is this thing paved? Rideable?

(3) U.S. 221 between Marion and the Parkway. Mainly just the first 10-15 miles out of Marion. How's the traffic level?

(4) NC80, between the Parkway and Burnsville. I know the section between the P-way and Marion is paved (used in the Assault), so I would assume this is too.

(5) Highway US25/US70/NC213, North of Asheville, through Madison county. Lot's of traffic? I ask b/c I notice it splits into business and bypass around Marshall. I'll avoid the section closest to Asheville by using 251 along the French Broad instead. But I'd probably be on this highway at some point to get north of Marshall.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## coocoo (Jun 17, 2004)

*Check out Asheville Bicycle Racing Club*

Hey guy.

I don't know the names of the roads I ride on out here in Asheville, but there are lots of fun climbs and descents... try posting your question on this message board:

http://ashevillebike.proboards3.com/


----------

